# Are most mac users INTJs?



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

According to the thread "Why does such a low % of the population use macs" (or something like that), it seems like there's a high consentration of INTJ's in the mac world. It would be really cool to know if that is true 
If you want to know your personality type, go to http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp and do the online test, and please post if you are an INTJ or not here


----------



## sithious (Jan 12, 2002)

apparently i'm an infp ...


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 12, 2002)

I am, and the PC using friends who've taken the test aren't.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

You haven't answered more than two question. Results are unreliable. Would you like to answer these questions then click 'Back' button on your browser. Answer these questions and press 'Score It' button again.

Your Type is 
ENFJ 
Extroverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
44 11 6 11


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 12, 2002)

I am looking for fellow ESTJ (women) to share good laughs 


hey this is what I am  
                    Your Type is 
                    ESTJ 
                    Extroverted Sensing Thinking Judging 
                    Strength of the preferences % 
                    44 33 44 22 
                    ESTJ type description by D.Keirsey 
                    ESTJ type description by J. Butt 
                    Qualitative analysis of your type formula 
                     You are: 

                    * moderately expressed extrovert 
                    * moderately expressed sensing personality 
                    * moderately expressed thinking personality 
                    * slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## kenny (Jan 12, 2002)

It claims that I'm INTP. Whether that's true or not, it was a fine waste of 10 minutes. Thanks.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 12, 2002)

I guess I'm ...

*INFP
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences % 
78 	67	 33 	11*

Though I'm not completely sure what this all means.

It does go on to say:
*You are:
*	very expressed introvert
*	distinctively expressed intuitive personality
*	moderately expressed feeling personality
*	slightly expressed perceiving personality*


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

It seems like very many mac users at least are INxx's, then


----------



## RacerX (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah! What is funny is you can sure get the _E_ part of both Admiral's and Herve by looking at the number of post each has made  . That _E_ must come in handy at party!


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

racerx - this explains why you and i end up dealing with manic et al. in similar ways. i'm infp as well. see - i intuitively felt there was some thing about you i liked that keeps getting cinfirmed by additional perceptions 

we do seem to end up in the same threads quite a bit don't we?

i'll bet you might be just a little difficult to get to know well, but once someone does, you are a very good friend to have.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 12, 2002)

INTJ here.

I read through the article describing it and it really describes me to a T. My wife read it and found it to be quite like me, almost scarry.  I had her take the test and it doesn't describe her at all. Maybe I should take the test for her and see what results I come up with. 

Admin


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *INTJ here.
> 
> I read through the article describing it and it really describes me to a T. My wife read it and found it to be quite like me, almost scarry.  I had her take the test and it doesn't describe her at all. Maybe I should take the test for her and see what results I come up with.
> ...



  strange, all I know, who've taken the test, think the description fits almost too well 
INTJ, here too, and the description is pretty good.

'ell, I'll suggest your wife to take the test once more, and really answer honestly


----------



## Jadey (Jan 12, 2002)

I'm an ENTP. 

According to this:

http://typelogic.com/entp.html

this makes me a smart-ass.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 12, 2002)

Looks like I'm a INTP, is that good?

Your Type is 
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences % 
22	33	33	11


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Looks like I'm a INTP, is that good?
> 
> Your Type is
> ...



Well, all the personality types are good, I think, they are just good in different ways


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

yea, ksv is pretty right - all personalities are good. the world would be pretty boring without the differences. personality traits are only 'bad' when excessive reliance upon certain ones get in your way of daily fuctioning or getting what you want out of life. they are changable. eg. - you might want to work on improving the balance bewteen i and e if you are looking for companionship. 

you might want to read the original thread that ksv cites for more on this.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 12, 2002)

> _ posted by Ed_
> *i'll bet you might be just a little difficult to get to know well, but once someone does, you are a very good friend to have.*



I would like to think so. As you probably noticed, I'm more likely to jump into stuff if someone attack one of my friends than I would to defend myself.



> _ posted by Admin_
> *...My wife read it and found it to be quite like me, almost scarry.  I had her take the test and it doesn't describe her at all.*



Same here! She was reading the list of people the are INFP like me and saw the name Calvin (of Calvin and Hobbes) and said "see, that is you". I, of course, have no idea what she is talking about. 

Also it turned out that she is my _Complement_, which is pretty cool!


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

and i am sure your compliments to her help keep things cool


----------



## symphonix (Jan 13, 2002)

Symphonix is INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences % 
44	33	33	67

*	moderately expressed introvert
*	moderately expressed intuitive personality
*	moderately expressed thinking personality
*	distinctively expressed perceiving personality

"Their major interest is in figuring out structure, build, configuration -- the spatiality of things...  Only when forced to by circumstance do they allow themselves to take charge of activities, and they exit the role as soon as they can..."

Sounds like me allright. There might be a pattern here. Macs appeal to people who appreciate processes as well as results, form as well as function.
Still, we'll need another half-dozen results, people.


----------



## edX (Jan 13, 2002)

it is looking more and more like the N is consistent with one outlier (he he)

of course this should shock us, right?
after all, the mac has always been the most intuitive computer to use. unless somebody spent hours (days, weeks?) learning that 'other' way first!!!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 13, 2002)

INTJ here though I took the REAL paper test many years ago.  I did take the online test two times but I didn't save my results. The results came back ISTJ and INTP.  I still think I'm a true INTJ from the test several years ago because of my extreme introvertedness, my desire to pursue abstract theoretical ideas, and my judgemental attitude towards situations and events.  Regarding my judgement, I see the world almost as black and white, with very little grey area in between.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello!

Here is what I am...
====
Your Type is 
ENFJ
Extroverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences % 
1	22	11	78

Qualitative analysis of your type formula
 You are:

*	slightly expressed extrovert
*	slightly expressed intuitive personality
*	slightly expressed feeling personality
*	very expressed judging personality
====
Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 4, 2002)

I-33   S-11   T-11   P-11

BINGO!
Well, BING at least...

http://www.typelogic.com/istp.html has me down pretty good when it comes to my rigid-flexible passive-aggressive Silent Bob personality, with all those inhibitions to.

'I' is for the fact that I think much conversation and expression is wasteful.

'S' is for my ability to learn and solve quickly with thorough examination.

'T' is for the fact that even in my artwork I'm precise and methodical.
(But I am REAL sap if I let myself be, a couple of you can detest to that.)

'P' is for my easy-going, tolerate, sometimes apathetic nature.

And of course...

'C' is for cookie, and that's good enough for me!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 4, 2002)

How convenient! Just had one of these tests done.

ENTP over here. Thought I was an ENTJ, but i found otherwise. My test also indicated that i am very, very skewed to the thinking side, as opposed to the feeling side.  

Still the number of mac users with that personality is pretty high.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 4, 2002)

*ISTP*
Introverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
89 1 22 22 


very expressed introvert

slightly expressed sensing personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed perceiving personality


Wow... how true...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 26, 2005)

INTP .. still like 4 or 5 years ago when I tried it hte last time.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2005)

I hate these things. It said I was ISTJ.


----------



## fuzz (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm INFJ
Where did y'all take your tests from?  I downloaded mine and had to run Classic to do it.


----------



## chevy (Feb 27, 2005)

*ENTP*
Extroverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
67	75	12	33

    * distinctively expressed extrovert
    * distinctively expressed intuitive personality
    * slightly expressed thinking personality
    * moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## delsoljb32 (Feb 27, 2005)

ENTJ here, I have taken something similar to this for my Leadership and Organizational Behavior class, called a Life Style Inventory. Very cool, 130 questions that tell you just about everything about you. very eerie how it all works out...


----------



## symphonix (Feb 27, 2005)

INTP for me.


----------



## alexandr (Feb 28, 2005)

ENTJ for me..


----------



## andychrist (Feb 28, 2005)

INTJ here.


----------



## BeSeeL (Feb 28, 2005)

Not me.....ENSP  and that is a 66%E, too  BTW, this is my first visit.....


----------



## markceltic (Mar 1, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I hate these things. It said I was ISTJ.


                   What's the matter? Looks like we're the only two on here so far that share the same ranking.Did you score the same percentages as I did;introverted 67,sensing12,thinking38 ,judging 22


----------



## Perseus (Mar 1, 2005)

This is amazing, I was totally thinking this recently. I am an INTJ, and my close friend, who hovers around INTP, INTJ is also a mac user.   I would really like to meet other INTJs!!!!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh, my score was: 78	50	12	33, definately INTJ. Ive read analysis on this type and its amazing to read, incredibly accurate. Id recommend it for the other types.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2005)

markceltic said:
			
		

> What's the matter? Looks like we're the only two on here so far that share the same ranking.Did you score the same percentages as I did;introverted 67,sensing12,thinking38 ,judging 22



I can't remember. I just feel a five minute test doesn't judge a person right. Plus, not every Mac user is the same. We all come from all types of life


----------



## diablojota (Mar 2, 2005)

INTJ here.


----------



## Tetano (Mar 2, 2005)

INFP

Introverted
Intuitive
Feeling
Perceiving

Strength of the preferences %

44
62
25
67


*You are:
moderately expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
distinctively expressed perceiving personality

seems quite true...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2005)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> hey this is what I am
> Your Type is
> ESTJ
> Extroverted Sensing Thinking Judging
> ...






WOW! What a difference time makes (or the test is flawed ) -
I took the Mayers Briggs test last spring for one of my management classes and I am an INTJ -- wow I changed 2 letters!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2005)

RacerX (January 12th said:
			
		

> I guess I'm ...
> 
> *INFP
> Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
> ...


I'm still INFP even after all this time.


----------



## Jeffo (Mar 2, 2005)

yes i am


----------



## lurk (Mar 2, 2005)

Just for the record I'm and INTP.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 2, 2005)

Why dont you change the poll so that you choose which type you are? INTP< INTJ, ENTJ, etc etc


----------



## Decado (Mar 2, 2005)

Decado is an INTJ

Introverted 67%
Intuitive 25%
Thinking 38%
Judging 44%


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm just switching to a Mac and I'm an INTJ.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 9, 2005)

See you should've been using a Mac all along.


----------

